# Psu placement and cable management in deepcool tesseract sw ?



## udaylunawat (Dec 30, 2014)

How's cable management and Psu placement in deepcool tesseract sw ? Where is the Psu fan facing exactly and is it bottom mounted ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 30, 2014)

this is the cable management compartment


Spoiler



*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/IMG_20141230_213000.jpg
sorry for the horrible quality, i dont have a camera with me atm



PSU fan will be facing the bottom, the bottom has a fan filter as well as the top and the front 


the filter layers


Spoiler



*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/IMG_20140701_005256.jpg

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/IMG_20140701_005307.jpg

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/IMG_20140701_005313.jpg


----------

